# 811 - P3.35 Release Notes and Discussion



## Mikey

Head's Up, 811 users. From the Dish Tech Portal:

*02/08/2006: 1114 Software Version P3.35 for DP811

Effective Thursday, February 9th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.35 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.34 adn P3.35 will be valid software versions for the DP811.*


----------



## AcuraCL

Oh boy. Maybe they'll fix more than they break in this one.

So far, with 3.34, I'm getting power-on reboots (frequent), clock losing time whilst on an OTA channel, and frequent NO INFO for guide data. Sometimes an OTA channel goes to the dialog box with signal strength for a channel at 90% or better ... have to channel up-channel down to get it to lock. Those are the major repeatable bugs I have seen.


----------



## khearrean

Mikey said:


> Head's Up, 811 users. From the Dish Tech Portal:
> 
> *02/08/2006: 1114 Software Version P3.35 for DP811
> 
> Effective Thursday, February 9th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.35 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time P3.34 adn P3.35 will be valid software versions for the DP811.*


Any word on what this release is supposed to address?

Ken


----------



## cpdretired

Dish must have a typo for the version.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp


----------



## Skates

from AcuraCL:



> clock losing time whilst on an OTA channel


Am I ever glad I saw this. That happened to me for the first time last night (clock was off by 14 minutes) and I thought I was losing my mind...


----------



## Jerry G

I hope this fixes the erroneous washed out component video output created by the previous software. Haven't been able to use my 811 since the last update.


----------



## khearrean

Why haven't there been any release notes on 3.35?

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp

For one it hasn't spooled yet.

And for two, not sure that I'll post them when it does.


----------



## Foxbat

Jason,
Are you saying that P3.35 isn't going to contain any fixes, just cosmetic changes?


----------



## Ron Barry

I can't speak for Jason, but I don't think that is what Jason is saying.


----------



## Jason Nipp

P3.35 is in stream this morning.


----------



## cpdretired

Stay with us Jason your input is appreciated.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Software version P3.35 for the 811:

Network readiness for EchoStar X activation following launch


----------



## Golfer

I received the download for the 335 today and it has screwed up all of my HD channels. ESPNHD is totally unwatchable. All of the picture is on the extreme right of the screen with the gray bar covering about half the screen. I have done a couple of hard boots as well as a soft boot but nothing helps. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## boylehome

Golfer said:


> I received the download for the 335 today and it has screwed up all of my HD channels. ESPNHD is totally unwatchable. All of the picture is on the extreme right of the screen with the gray bar covering about half the screen. I have done a couple of hard boots as well as a soft boot but nothing helps. Any help will be appreciated.


Pull the power cord and leave it unplugged for 30 seconds then plug it back in. Let us know if that helps. Also, it may help to disconnect your DVI connector then re-connect, if your using DVI.


----------



## Golfer

boylehome said:


> Pull the power cord and leave it unplugged for 30 seconds then plug it back in. Let us know if that helps. Also, it may help to disconnect your DVI connector then re-connect, if your using DVI.


I have pulled the power cord a couple of times, (hard boot) but that didn't change anything as stated in my previous post. However, I haven't tried disconnecting and reconnecting the DVI cable. So I will try that and will report back the results.

Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Golfer

Golfer said:


> I have pulled the power cord a couple of times, (hard boot) but that didn't change anything as stated in my previous post. However, I haven't tried disconnecting and reconnecting the DVI cable. So I will try that and will report back the results.
> 
> Thanks so much for your response.


I did as you suggested and no improvement.

I have never had any problems with any updated software up until this one. All the HD channels are totally un watchable. They seem to be about twice the size of the normal pictures. Very frustraing.......

Any other suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ron Barry

My 811 is hooked via DVI. Hmmm i will check mine out tonight when I get home.


----------



## boylehome

Golfer said:


> I did as you suggested and no improvement.
> 
> I have never had any problems with any updated software up until this one. All the HD channels are totally un watchable. They seem to be about twice the size of the normal pictures. Very frustraing.......
> 
> Any other suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


You most likely have performed this but have you checked your display settings for the 811, plus checked the format settings via the remote? If it isn't any of that, then I'm very reluctant to let the software 335 download.


----------



## Golfer

boylehome said:


> You most likely have performed this but have you checked your display settings for the 811, plus checked the format settings via the remote? If it isn't any of that, then I'm very reluctant to let the software 335 download.


Thank you for all your suggestions. I called tech support and they could not figure out the problem...so, I again, tried unplugging the DVI cable with the receiver turned off and that corrected. The time I tried that after your suggestion, I didn't turn off the receiver. But, when I did it with the power off, it solved the problem. Thank you so much for all your help. I am now a happy camper.

I hope you don't have the same problem, but if you do, do as you suggested, ie, disconnect and reconnect the DVI cable.

Thanks again, very much.


----------



## Foxbat

Wow, my 811 picked up P3.35 right away (usually seemed like others got it before me). As of this time, I've been watching OTA Olympics and the clock seems to be in-synch.

I need to let it run a few more hours to verify.

Ah.  The "No Info" bug is back! I just shot forward two days in the guide, the guide needed to download data, and when it finished, I got a screen that a) had the channels in reverse order to what I normally have (I like descending order; the EPG was "ascending") and b) every channel was "No Info". Also, the cursor keys did not respond. However, after I cancelled and called the guide back up, all the guide data appears to be valid.


----------



## derwin0

Got hit with the download yesterday. Powered down while were eating dinner, noticed the download imediately as I had yet to turn off the tv.
Didn't noticed any bugs when we watched GAC from Dish and then American Idol and House in OTA HD.


----------



## Foxbat

Foxbat said:


> I need to let it run a few more hours to verify.


8 hours later and the clock is still on time! I would say the Clock Bug got re-squished...


----------



## olgeezer

Didn't check at home. Activated 622 and deactivated 811


----------



## boylehome

olgeezer said:


> Didn't check at home. Activated 622 and deactivated 811


Good for you olgeezer!


----------



## olgeezer

Thank You. The unit at work has downloaded 3.35


----------



## AcuraCL

Foxbat said:


> 8 hours later and the clock is still on time! I would say the Clock Bug got re-squished...


Well, since I never lost the "no info" bug, unless something bad shows up I may accept this one. I'd *really like* the clock bug to go away for good.


----------



## Foxbat

Since the 811 needs to be "off" to tune to the 44-hour Guide "Channel", I expect to see "No Info" if I've left the 811 on for much more than a day or if I skip ahead in the EPG. I would classify this "No Info" as a "feature" since it has been documented as a known behavior of the 811 receiver. I would also expect any other Dish single-tuner receiver that has enough RAM (and no disk drive) to hold more than two hour's worth of EPG data to show the same symptoms.

"No Info" becomes a "bug" when you press the Guide button and during browsing the Guide, the EPG starts to a) download data and never finish; b) download data, finish, then lock up, c) download data and crash, or d) download data, finish, then exit back to the program. In the case of "d)", I've seen this condition cause repeated cycles of calling up the Guide, downloading, and exiting, in the past. The problem I saw with P3.35 fell into the "b)" category.


----------



## Ron Barry

Remember always good to do a hard reboot after an update and give it a few days and see if No Info still appears. Also remember to keep the unit in standby at night but I am sure you guys all know that.


----------



## juan ellitinez

I noticed the channel mapping ?? changed...instead of hitting 002 to get channel 2 just enter "2" never did that before


----------



## ee1995

3.35 is working fine for me so far. Clock now stays on time while watching OTA or when "parked" on an OTA overnight with receiver off.


----------



## Ron Barry

That is good news indeed.


----------



## logray

Jason Nipp said:


> Software version P3.35 for the 811:
> 
> Network readiness for EchoStar X activation following launch


Does anyone else find this ironic since the 811 doesn't support MPEG4? Obviously we aren't getting the whole kit and kaboodle.


----------



## Mikey

logray said:


> Does anyone else find this ironic since the 811 doesn't support MPEG4? Obviously we aren't getting the whole kit and kaboodle.


Some SD locals from the wings (and maybe E8) are supposed to be moving to E10 at some point.


----------



## logray

Mikey said:


> Some SD locals from the wings (and maybe E8) are supposed to be moving to E10 at some point.


Cool. I didn't know that. Thought Echo X was for HD spotbeams only, but I guess they're be a few SD ones too!


----------



## Golfer

juan ellitinez said:


> I noticed the channel mapping ?? changed...instead of hitting 002 to get channel 2 just enter "2" never did that before


Thanks for pointing this out to me. I didn't realize this but tried it and it has changed to where I only have to hit '40' instead of '040' I like this and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## rocatman

logray said:


> Cool. I didn't know that. Thought Echo X was for HD spotbeams only, but I guess they're be a few SD ones too!


I think you have it backwards. The E-10 satellite is primarily for SD locals near term with a few HD locals. Down the road this may change but it won't happen for at least a year or two. Realize that E-10 will replace the E-8 spotbeams at 110 W that are currently used for SD locals and will probably replace the E-7 spotbeams at 119 W that are also used for SD locals.


----------



## Norm In Norman

I'm downloading it right now. After the last update washed out the picture so bad that it is almost unwatchable (component), I figure it can't get any worse with another update.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Norm In Norman

OMFG! I think they fixed the washed out picture problem! I set my TV back to it's old settings and it looks pretty good.

Although ... I HAVE had my TV set to a "happy medium" between the right settings for my xbox and my 811. Now the question is, I wonder if maybe I'm just used to a crappy picture and I think anything looks better.


----------



## Jerry G

I know that right now 3.35 is in a limited release. Nonetheless, it's very frustrating that after Dish made my two 811s useless with the terrible component output mistake, there's a fix and neither of my 811s can get it. There's just something wrong with how Dish handles these situations.

My apologies for posting this in a support section (mods, delete this post if you'd like), but I'm hoping that Dish will read this and realize that as bad as the 3.34 mistake was, it's even worse to hold back the fix. There's nothing in 3.35 that could be worse than what 3.34 did to my 811s. A non functional 3.35 wouldn't be any worse than the current crippling 3.34! These are the situations that should warrant a full release of this new software.


----------



## Ron Barry

Fully understand Jerry. I don't see any issues with your post personally. Nothing wrong with stating your frustration in the manner in which you did. I know that where the line drawn with legitimate concern versus bashing is hard to determine your post above I believe is a good example of stating it without jumping over the bashing line. 

As for rolling it out. Well hopefully it will occur quickly. There are a lot of 811s in the field and it definitely has reached the point with the 811 where rollouts are a common occurance with software updates. Just so you know, one of the main reasons to rollout is to minimize the risk if a really ugly bug slips out. If you turn the tap one full blast you will burn a lot more people than turning it on slowly. 

As for nothing being in 3.35 that could be worse than 3.34. Well that is what we all hope, but there is worse things that can happen in a rollout than make component unwatchable to a percentage of 811 users. Rollouts have to be done slowely while measuring its effects in the field to minimize risk and pain to the customer if something does go wrong. 

I know waiting is a bummer when you want a fix. Well good news is it sounds like one might be on its way.


----------



## logray

I've seen "no info" bug on 3.35 a couple times. OTA clock seems to be fixed. My 811 is going back to E* next week as soon as my 211 arrives...


----------



## Ron Barry

Will miss you Logray... Been a good contributor to the 811 support area. I am sure you will provide your insight to the 211 group once you get it.


----------



## boylehome

logray said:


> My 811 is going back to E* next week as soon as my 211 arrives...


I have not received 3.35 yet. I'm replacing the 811 with a 622 on Monday (622 in my possession now). The 811 is going back. once the 811 is deactivated, then I will check to see if it will work with OTA. I'll post my finding. After that, no more 811 problems!


----------



## Jerry G

Ron Barry said:


> As for nothing being in 3.35 that could be worse than 3.34. Well that is what we all hope, but there is worse things that can happen in a rollout than make component unwatchable to a percentage of 811 users. Rollouts have to be done slowely while measuring its effects in the field to minimize risk and pain to the customer if something does go wrong.
> 
> I know waiting is a bummer when you want a fix. Well good news is it sounds like one might be on its way.


I do understand what you're saying, and in general agree. I wish there was a mechanism where we could call Dish and in this kind of situation, ask them to add my 811 to the list of the current boxes receiving the update. Oh well, no choice but to wait. One of the 811s will be gone as soon as the 622 is installed. It arrived today, but install isn't until next week.


----------



## nospam

The companent "picture washed out" bug remains the same - at least for me. No changes with that release.


----------



## Jerry G

nospam said:


> The companent "picture washed out" bug remains the same - at least for me. No changes with that release.


This is very confusing. Some say the component output error was fixed. Others say it isn't. Does this mean there is significantly different hardware in the various 811s? I can't think of any other explanation.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well remember also that there are a lot of people that had component and did not notice a big difference. I think a lot has to do with your configuration.


----------



## Grampaw

Still showing 3.34 on both my 811's. One was even powered off for about 3 hours yesterday, cleaning up the Rat's Nest of cables behind the system.
HDMI-DVI connection is sharper and a little brighter than composite connection.

Walt


----------



## Skates

Looks like I'm having some big problems with 3.35. 

First, I got the "no info" bug, which is significant, because I never got in under 3.34.

Second, I can't tune in KCET (28) OTA. When I do, it shows the regular signal strength of about 85%. But all I get is a black screen, the unit freezes, then reboots itself.

There was nothing wrong with KCET - I was recording Washington Week on my 921 OTA at the same time this error occurred.

I did a soft reboot, hard reboot, and rescanned my OTA channels after receiving 3.35.


----------



## Ron Barry

I will check 28 Skates.. I also have a 811.


----------



## Ron Barry

checked it... On my 811 I am getting 28 KCET. COming in fine... What happens when you tune to it. What type of strength are you getting. I have not seen the no info bug.


----------



## Skates

Getting 85% - nothing has changed - and as I said, it's coming in fine on my 921.

But I tried it several times last night and again this morning with the same result. I get a black screen, the 811 freezes, then reboots, then gives "searching for satellite" test and upon completion of that, downloads the guide - every single time.

It was working fine before 3.35...


----------



## Jason Nipp

Skates said:


> Getting 85% - nothing has changed - and as I said, it's coming in fine on my 921.
> 
> But I tried it several times last night and again this morning with the same result. I get a black screen, the 811 freezes, then reboots, then gives "searching for satellite" test and upon completion of that, downloads the guide - every single time.
> 
> It was working fine before 3.35...


It has been noted more than once the 811 and 921 process PSIP very differently. The 811 seems to be less forgiving to PSIP errors.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Jerry G said:


> This is very confusing. Some say the component output error was fixed. Others say it isn't. Does this mean there is significantly different hardware in the various 811s? I can't think of any other explanation.


I find this interesting since I was told flat out there were no video changes in this particular revision.


----------



## Ron Barry

Can't be PSIP errors Jason.. Well I don't think it can. I am getting KCET just fine on my 811 with 3.35. Checked it today. Took about 5 seconds to lock but it did and after that it seem to lock much faster.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy

I'm having similar, but different issues with the 811 & OTA channels.

Up until the 3.34 "upgrade", I got all of the OTA channels fine. When 3.34 downloaded, I lost the lock on DTV channels 10-1 & 10-2 (CBS).

Hoping for a fix with 3.35 I waited.

3.35 downloads yesterday and 8-1 & 8-2 (PBS) are GONE! 10-1 and 10-2 still won't lock even though their signal approaches 90%.

Go into the setup menu of the 811 and try and add DTV.

Punch up channel 42 for 8-1&2, it shows 87% and green, choose save and exit.

No 8-1 appears on the channel lineup! Re-did it 3 times, still the same outcome.

My LG LST4200A receives then fine, so it's not a PSIP problem.


Do they NOT want our OTA receivers to work so they can sell us their local downloads?

This is really getting me ....../////.....MAD!

-dave-
Medford. Oregon


----------



## BlackHitachi

OldAnalogGuy said:


> I'm having similar, but different issues with the 811 & OTA channels.
> 
> Up until the 3.34 "upgrade", I got all of the OTA channels fine. When 3.34 downloaded, I lost the lock on DTV channels 10-1 & 10-2 (CBS).
> 
> Hoping for a fix with 3.35 I waited.
> 
> 3.35 downloads yesterday and 8-1 & 8-2 (PBS) are GONE! 10-1 and 10-2 still won't lock even though their signal approaches 90%.
> 
> Go into the setup menu of the 811 and try and add DTV.
> 
> Punch up channel 42 for 8-1&2, it shows 87% and green, choose save and exit.
> 
> No 8-1 appears on the channel lineup! Re-did it 3 times, still the same outcome.
> 
> My LG LST4200A receives then fine, so it's not a PSIP problem.
> 
> Do they NOT want our OTA receivers to work so they can sell us their local downloads?
> 
> This is really getting me ....../////.....MAD!
> 
> -dave-
> Medford. Oregon


Very true same channels issues with me!!!


----------



## OldAnalogGuy

Hey, BH, good to hear from you again!

Strange, huh? Wonder why 335 would affect different areas differently?

I haven't decided what to do yet. Swap for a 211? They're having issues, too.....

Let me know if you find anything out, and I'll do the same.

Enjoy your holiday tomorrow~

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## BlackHitachi

OldAnalogGuy said:


> Hey, BH, good to hear from you again!
> 
> Strange, huh? Wonder why 335 would affect different areas differently?
> 
> I haven't decided what to do yet. Swap for a 211? They're having issues, too.....
> 
> Let me know if you find anything out, and I'll do the same.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday tomorrow~
> 
> -dave-
> Medford, Oregon


Yes i will and you to enjoye tomorrow!!


----------



## AcuraCL

Jason Nipp said:


> It has been noted more than once the 811 and 921 process PSIP very differently. The 811 seems to be less forgiving to PSIP errors.


I've seen this myself.

My Channel 2-1 (Baltimore) was having some multicasting problems and dropped their 2-2 and 2-3. I emailed the station engineer who confirmed this. He also said, in response to my question, that PSIP was being sent out as normal.

Still, the 811 would only show the channel as 52-1, its frequency. No matter how many times I readded and deleted and rebooted, it would not remap to 2-1.

When 2-2 and 2-3 came back online, they all went back to their mappings at 2-x.

Weird.


----------



## KLUMP

Skates said:


> Getting 85% - nothing has changed - and as I said, it's coming in fine on my 921.
> 
> But I tried it several times last night and again this morning with the same result. I get a black screen, the 811 freezes, then reboots, then gives "searching for satellite" test and upon completion of that, downloads the guide - every single time.
> 
> It was working fine before 3.35...


SKATES, My situation is the same as yours, I have called Dish support and have not got it fixed yet. Please let me know if you get yours corrected.


----------



## Skates

Will be happy to, KLUMP. I did a quick check a couple of hours ago and no change...plenty of signal, black screen, reboot, searching for satellite, guide download...

I have a feeling I'm stuck with this problem until the next update...


----------



## hnl469

I apparently got the update last night. My picture is all wonky now. Like with the first 3.34 update, I can't change the sd ratio from normal and it's showing all stretched and the hd channels are only showing the top left quarter of the picture as the WHOLE screen.... how do a rollback the sw change? Dish is trying to tell my is a dvi cable problem.... well, on video 1 output, which is connected to the 811, the picture isn't right there either! It's all to the left with a big black bar on the right. Also I can't view any local channels on either dvi or video 1.


----------



## Jason Nipp

hnl469 said:


> I apparently got the update last night. My picture is all wonky now. Like with the first 3.34 update, I can't change the sd ratio from normal and it's showing all stretched and the hd channels are only showing the top left quarter of the picture as the WHOLE screen.... how do a rollback the sw change? Dish is trying to tell my is a dvi cable problem.... well, on video 1 output, which is connected to the 811, the picture isn't right there either! It's all to the left with a big black bar on the right. Also I can't view any local channels on either dvi or video 1.


I was told today that anyone experiencing this issue should unplug the DVI cable for 10-15 minutes, then try again.

Appears that in some corner cases, a few displays using the digital connection may need to re-establish an EDID handshake.

You could probably also just kill power to your Display and 811 for that timeframe. My 2 cents.


----------



## Golfer

hnl469 said:


> I apparently got the update last night. My picture is all wonky now. Like with the first 3.34 update, I can't change the sd ratio from normal and it's showing all stretched and the hd channels are only showing the top left quarter of the picture as the WHOLE screen.... how do a rollback the sw change? Dish is trying to tell my is a dvi cable problem.... well, on video 1 output, which is connected to the 811, the picture isn't right there either! It's all to the left with a big black bar on the right. Also I can't view any local channels on either dvi or video 1.


I had that same problem after getting 3.35. Someone suggested I disconnect and reconnect my DVI cable. I turned off the receiver, disconnected the DVI cable, and after reconnecting it, my problem was solved and it has been stable since. I can't guarantee that this will solve your problem, but it is worth a try.


----------



## Jerry G

Jason Nipp said:


> I find this interesting since I was told flat out there were no video changes in this particular revision.


Sadly, you are correct. 3.35 came down today. The washed out component video remains. Either only some 811s are affected (including both of mine), or everyone is affected but they just don't realize it. One of the easiest ways to determine if an 811 component output has this problem is to change channels. During the change, if the display is even half way calibrated, the screen should be black. If it isn't, and looks gray, then either the display isn't properly calibrated or the 811 has the component output problem.

Now, I have to figure out what to do. I have two unwatchable 811s because of this problem, and I'm very unhappy with Dish because of this. I tried to patiently wait for 3.35 hoping this would be fixed. It wasn't and I have no expectations it will be fixed in a future update. A big dilemma for me.


----------



## boylehome

Just as a confirmation, when the 811 is deactivated, you can still get OTA's as long as it sees satellite reception. No more 811 problems for me (returned to E*, replaced by a 622). I wish all of you the best of luck in getting the rest of the bugs worked out. Last note, the 622 maps and locks on the OTA'S but doesn't play the OTA's unless the receiver is activated.


----------



## hnl469

I've tried disconnecting the DVI cable, but still having the problem. My guide looks just fine so how can it be the dvi cable?? Am I disconnecting it wrong? I powered down, unplugged it, plugged it back in no luck. I even pulled the power cable for 15 mintutes. My Video 1 output is also connected to the 811 and that is wonky too. So I'm not convinced that it's the DVI. Help?!

Oh and the "Dish Advanced Technician" told me they don't have software issues! Not possible!! (he must work for microsoft)


----------



## Jerry G

Jerry G said:


> Sadly, you are correct. 3.35 came down today. The washed out component video remains. Either only some 811s are affected (including both of mine), or everyone is affected but they just don't realize it. One of the easiest ways to determine if an 811 component output has this problem is to change channels. During the change, if the display is even half way calibrated, the screen should be black. If it isn't, and looks gray, then either the display isn't properly calibrated or the 811 has the component output problem.
> 
> Now, I have to figure out what to do. I have two unwatchable 811s because of this problem, and I'm very unhappy with Dish because of this. I tried to patiently wait for 3.35 hoping this would be fixed. It wasn't and I have no expectations it will be fixed in a future update. A big dilemma for me.


Just got off the phone with a CSR. She checked with some engineers. While they are aware of the washed out component outputs, they have not received enough complaints to warrant any changes. So, the 811 component output will now be forever crippled and will never be fixed. Dish will not replace my 811 with a 211, which is the only way to resolve this problem. I have no intention of buying a 211 to replace the crippled 811. So, it's time to cancel my 622 install and find another provider. It's just too bad that more people with 811s didn't realize or couldn't detect the component output bug and didn't complain loudly enough.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Jerry G said:


> Just got off the phone with a CSR. She checked with some engineers. While they are aware of the washed out component outputs, they have not received enough complaints to warrant any changes. So, the 811 component output will now be forever crippled and will never be fixed. Dish will not replace my 811 with a 211, which is the only way to resolve this problem. I have no intention of buying a 211 to replace the crippled 811. So, it's time to cancel my 622 install and find another provider. It's just too bad that more people with 811s didn't realize or couldn't detect the component output bug and didn't complain loudly enough.


Not true, They have heard the complaints, and I am told a fix is in the works.


----------



## robill

boylehome said:


> Just as a confirmation, when the 811 is deactivated, you can still get OTA's as long as it sees satellite reception. No more 811 problems for me (returned to E*, replaced by a 622). I wish all of you the best of luck in getting the rest of the bugs worked out. Last note, the 622 maps and locks on the OTA'S but doesn't play the OTA's unless the receiver is activated.


Boyle,
Thanks for checking. Apparently the post where I got this info(on the other site)was not correct. I was afraid this was going to be one more gray hair thanks to my 811. Enjoy your 622! 
Thanks again


----------



## Jerry G

Jason Nipp said:


> Not true, They have heard the complaints, and I am told a fix is in the works.


Man, I sure hope you're right. Frankly, I trust your information more than the CSRs, despite the confidence in which the CSR relayed information from people who apparently had accurate information. Yet, if you are correct, it's so unfortunate that the CSR's are passing erroneous information with such surety. The various repercussions, including monetary ones, are significant and shouldn't depend upon bad information from Dish personnel that seem so assured of their information.

What really puzzles me are the various responses from posters regarding this component output bug. Of course I may be wrong, but my gut tells me that this is NOT an 811 hardware issue, which is the only way that this problem could affect some and not others. This would mean that many responders who claim no component issues have poorly calibrated displays or are unable to detect a vary significant flaw in the component outputs from the 811.


----------



## rustamust

First I am new at posting but have been reading for a couple months now. I was shocked to see the number of problems with 811 as I have had mine for 3+years and the only problem so far has been no info in guide a few times after 2 or 3 hours ota. Using componet for HD as my mits does not have div or hdmi and my pq is great and has been great during all software updates. 3.34 SD was down a little and after 3.35 is up by 30-40 % HD is up about 20 %. And my mits has been calibrated also my eyes are good


----------



## Mikey

rustamust said:


> First I am new at posting but have been reading for a couple months now. I was shocked to see the number of problems with 811 as I have had mine for *3+years* and the only problem so far has been no info in guide a few times after 2 or 3 hours ota. Using componet for HD as my mits does not have div or hdmi and my pq is great and has been great during all software updates. 3.34 SD was down a little and after 3.35 is up by 30-40 % HD is up about 20 %. And my mits has been calibrated also my eyes are good


You must have been a Beta tester. The 811 was released in December of 2003, 2+ years ago. 

And I'm using DVI from my two 811s, so I don't know about any component issues.


----------



## rustamust

I stand corrected must have hit 3 insted of 2. Oh well my first post and no proof reading. Sorry mike


----------



## Laverne

Just got P3.35.. So far, so good.


----------



## rthomp03

Took the plunge and accepted 3.35. Anyone else notice the signal tone is gone in the "Point Dish" screen? I've also had it freeze 3 times on me while switching OTA channels. I think maybe I should have waited a bit longer instead of playing guinea pig. :nono:


----------



## AcuraCL

Still watching this thread before accepting ....


----------



## hnl469

Jason-thanks for the help.... your idea worked, but not how you explained. I unplugged the DVI cable with everyone on, then plugged it back in. Instant screen fix!! Of course the 811 still like to do random reboots when first powered on, but at least I can see things now!! Removing the cable with everything off did fix it.


----------



## Jerry G

rustamust said:


> Using componet for HD as my mits does not have div or hdmi and my pq is great and has been great during all software updates. 3.34 SD was down a little and after 3.35 is up by 30-40 % HD is up about 20 %. And my mits has been calibrated also my eyes are good


I'm not sure what your mean by "up", but if you're referring to black levels, how could you see any change between 3.34 and 3.35 if no changes were made to the black levels in 3.35?

In any case, I solved the black level component bug in 3.34 and 3.35. I spent $110 for a 30 feet DVI cable for the bedroom 811. The black level bug only affected the component output and not the DVI. So now, with DVI, the black levels are where they should be. Too bad this bug cost me $110, but I wasn't willing to wait for Dish to fix the component bug.

I'd submit that those who don't see the component bug do not have properly calibrated sets. If your black levels were too high to begin with, the component output black level bug wouldn't be as noticeable. I don't believe that this bug has variable appearance based upon different 811 hardware. It's a software bug that those whose displays have properly calibrated black levels will easily notice.


----------



## Ken H

As noted, component video was not affected by 3.35. Meaning it's still not right. No guide info is still an occasional visitor, a few lock ups along the way....

The one or two digit local DTV channel tuning is an improvement.


----------



## cyberized

I WISH I had turned OFF - Auto Update, now I can't because I hope and pray they are going to Correct this abortionate 3.35 "update". I wish I could have them download 3.34 again for me - - - - This is the First time that I MUST Commplain about any of the updates I have received for me 811:
This is the problem, I HATE it: It destroyed my options/control over the various HD Settings (ie - Stretch; Partial Zoom; ......etc.) THEY are all the same NOW and none FILL the Screen UNLESS the program is in TRUE HD -16x9. I am having to watch most everything in SD ZOOM to fill the screen - what a bunch of CRAP this is.
I am off to send them an EMail GRIPE now - - - - I wish I'd never come back to DISH...............when my contract is up I'm GONE!

FOLLOW UP: I just turned OFF the Receiver (at the receiver) and forced a Re-Boot, after "the dust settled" I now have contol of HD Page Up and the various formats it controls AGAIN - - - - whew! What a relief!


----------



## cyberized

I spoke too soon - - - my 811 is NOT working as before, even after the re-boot;
when a station is broadcasting in NOT Full Screen, AND I have it set for HD, before I could use the PAGE UP (HD Screen Formats) to change it to FILL the Screen - - - NOT after 3.35 - - - it does change BUT within the smaller picture - NOT Full Screen.
WHAT IT IS????

TKS


----------



## Norm In Norman

After messing around with it a bit more, yeah the component colors are still a problem. I guess I just wanted it to be fixed. I think maybe when I turned it on for the first time after the upgrade I happened to have it on something that was overly dark or something. During normal viewing I can see every single mpeg block when I have the brightness set to normal. That's how bright it is.

Now I'm having problems with OTAs. After the update, I had a heck of a time getting KFOR (OKC's NBC) to lock. It shows a signal stength of around 49% for a long time then it jumps to 90% or more and locks on. Sometimes it takes 5 minutes or more for it to lock. So i decided to try rescanning my channels. Not only did it not fix my problem, but now every time I try to add channel 52 to the channel list the 811 reboots. It worked fine before the update and after the update (before I deleted the channel).

Is this a ploy to get us to pay to upgrade our receivers? My original plan was to wait until the new DVR got fairly cheap (less than $100) then upgrade to it. Now I'm sort of thinking about switching to DirectTV instead. I shouldn't have to think about my TV working, it should just work.


----------



## KLUMP

This issue has got me looking hard at direct tv, I have never had direct tv for the reason of the free 811 equipment 2 yrs ago, but now direct tv has a free equipment option, and my monthly bill wil be a little less. Anyone have any pros and cons on direct tv? I know the don't have the extra voom channels but nether did I. And wasn't looking to upgrade yet.


----------



## rustamust

Jerry G said:


> I'm not sure what your mean by "up", but if you're referring to black levels, how could you see any change between 3.34 and 3.35 if no changes were made to the black levels in 3.35?
> 
> In any case, I solved the black level component bug in 3.34 and 3.35. I spent $110 for a 30 feet DVI cable for the bedroom 811. The black level bug only affected the component output and not the DVI. So now, with DVI, the black levels are where they should be. Too bad this bug cost me $110, but I wasn't willing to wait for Dish to fix the component bug.
> 
> I'd submit that those who don't see the component bug do not have properly calibrated sets. If your black levels were too high to begin with, the component output black level bug wouldn't be as noticeable. I don't believe that this bug has variable appearance based upon different 811 hardware. It's a software bug that those whose displays have properly calibrated black levels will easely notice.
> 
> 
> 
> =rustamust
> First of all I never had a black level problem what Iment was overall PQ is up more so on SD color is more vivid and overall sharper to my eyes with glasses. My Mits ws-55809 new feb 02 calibrated june 02, 811 new jan 04 and the only problems to date loss of guide when going from OTA to dish, voice sync on optical out to 5.1. both problems cured by rebooting system. I like this set so much that my new vip211 is in the box untill mpeg4 or it breaks or maybe shows the symptons in previous threads. Got the 211 and a 510 for 49$ dishinitup deal. Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## cyberized

Does ANYONE else have the following problems since 3.35?

Prior to 3.35 - when HD Channels were broadcasting at less than Full Screen - I could use Page UP and change to "HD" Size/shape format and FILL the screen so NO burn in - - - NOT any more - - - NOW - when doing the same use of Page UP, the picture size does not ever FILL the screen - it just changes within the same sized picture.
Also - I notice that when watching SD Channels - the Page UP changing of Picture Format WORKS - - - it then changes as it used to on HD Channels (FULL screen).
When switching to S-Video SD Normal it goes to SD ZOOM and you cannot get out of this "distortion".
What it is?????


----------



## rickmac

cyberized said:


> Does ANYONE else have the following problems since 3.35?
> 
> Prior to 3.35 - when HD Channels were broadcasting at less than Full Screen - I could use Page UP and change to "HD" Size/shape format and FILL the screen so NO burn in - - - NOT any more - - - NOW - when doing the same use of Page UP, the picture size does not ever FILL the screen - it just changes within the same sized picture.
> Also - I notice that when watching SD Channels - the Page UP changing of Picture Format WORKS - - - it then changes as it used to on HD Channels (FULL screen).
> When switching to S-Video SD Normal it goes to SD ZOOM and you cannot get out of this "distortion".
> What it is?????


Check the menu to see if the screen size is check for 4:3 or 16:9


----------



## Ken H

Jerry G said:


> I'd submit that those who don't see the component bug do not have properly calibrated sets. If your black levels were too high to begin with, the component output black level bug wouldn't be as noticeable. I don't believe that this bug has variable appearance based upon different 811 hardware. It's a software bug that those whose displays have properly calibrated black levels will easily notice.


Most likely.


----------



## cyberized

TKS ricmack - - - for suggestion,,,,,,,I checked and the "update" did not change my seeings for HDTV, they were as supposed to be, 16x9; 1080i. Is this ONLY me having this lousy problem or what???
While in that HDTV part of the Menu - I played with "ADJUST" and it has gotten even stranger now.......now, sometimes when you say pick "Partial Zoom" it will fill 3/4's of the screen (it's off to one side in other words) then I go back and forth or back to ADJUST - and it goes to Normal Partial Zoom - - - Full Screen 16x9. 
IF now one else is having this problem with 3.35 - maybe it is NOT 3.35 related - maybe I need a new 811????


----------



## rickmac

cyberized said:


> TKS ricmack - - - for suggestion,,,,,,,I checked and the "update" did not change my seeings for HDTV, they were as supposed to be, 16x9; 1080i. Is this ONLY me having this lousy problem or what???
> While in that HDTV part of the Menu - I played with "ADJUST" and it has gotten even stranger now.......now, sometimes when you say pick "Partial Zoom" it will fill 3/4's of the screen (it's off to one side in other words) then I go back and forth or back to ADJUST - and it goes to Normal Partial Zoom - - - Full Screen 16x9.
> IF now one else is having this problem with 3.35 - maybe it is NOT 3.35 related - maybe I need a new 811????


I looked back here quickly, didn't see if any one said to "default" the unit, menu 6-1-6, see if this helps, I may even try a default, then a power off, just make sure the unit exits the defaulting process first.


----------



## Freckles

cyberized said:


> Does ANYONE else have the following problems since 3.35?
> 
> Prior to 3.35 - when HD Channels were broadcasting at less than Full Screen - I could use Page UP and change to "HD" Size/shape format and FILL the screen so NO burn in - - - NOT any more - - - NOW - when doing the same use of Page UP, the picture size does not ever FILL the screen - it just changes within the same sized picture.
> Also - I notice that when watching SD Channels - the Page UP changing of Picture Format WORKS - - - it then changes as it used to on HD Channels (FULL screen).
> When switching to S-Video SD Normal it goes to SD ZOOM and you cannot get out of this "distortion".
> What it is?????


I've had a similar change since I just got the update. I have to push the format button and the page up and down buttons, sometimes several times to get the picture to fill the screen properly. Prior to the update my picture defaulted to SD or HD when I changed channels on the 811. I'm also having problems with the picture freezing and audio dropping today. In fact, I just changed channels from HD to SD and the SD channel stayed in HD. When I pressed the info button, the HD Normal changed to HD Zoom and then froze video and dropped audio. I've been happy with my 811 until now. Any suggestions??


----------



## Freckles

The picture format is back to normal today. No idea why...but hope it lasts


----------



## diospyros

Received P335 2-3 days ago.

First let me say that I had an issue I've never seen mentioned. When I first power on my Sony RP-CRT monitor I would have to soft reboot the 811 in order to use the HDMI input on the Sony. I believed the HDMI gave a slightly better picture than component, but component would allow me to watch instantly while I had to wait for the 811 to reboot to use the HDMI. I just assumed it was some sort of incompatibility between the DVI out on 811 and the HMDI on the TV. (Anyway, while PQ was clearly much better on HDMI when viewing DVDs than when using component, the difference in PQ was much less noticable when viewing E*, and may have been my imagination.)

Well, P334 washed out component and, depending on content, made component PQ look pretty crappy. So I was left with the HDMI and a necessary reboot to watch the set. No big deal, but was disgusted to lose the component functionality.

Amazingly P335 has fixed the HDMI problem and now I can power on the equipment in any order and 811 resets are no longer necessary to watch HDMI.

Component input still looks lighter and softer than digital. I cannot compare P334 and P335 PQ, but the difference between component and HDMI is still real and definitely not imaginary at this point.


----------



## WhatAgain

Freckles said:


> The picture format is back to normal today. No idea why...but hope it lasts


I had similar problems as yours, it didn't go back to normal for me


----------



## KLUMP

Skates said:


> Getting 85% - nothing has changed - and as I said, it's coming in fine on my 921.
> 
> But I tried it several times last night and again this morning with the same result. I get a black screen, the 811 freezes, then reboots, then gives "searching for satellite" test and upon completion of that, downloads the guide - every single time.
> 
> It was working fine before 3.35...


Skates, 
Sunday I figured I would set the 811 back to default using the default option in the menu. And "WOW" it fixed my problem, also had to go back in to HD Settings and fix the 16.9 setting. Then did a reboot. Off Air Digital is back. Lost all my favorites, but that was not a big deal.

Hope this helps you.

KLUMP


----------



## cyberized

GOOD NEWS! to Report here............I followed KLUMPS example and went into Menu and used the DEFAULT to roll everything back and start over.......WALA....and Thank God! Everything is Working now as intended and as before this latest download of the 3.35 Update.
Looking GOOD in the Neighborhood!


----------



## Ron Barry

Nice find Klump. Hopefully it will work with Skates. Looks like something that is effecting some. Since I am in Skates area and am not having the same issues, it would be nice to get a root cause.


----------



## KLUMP

Now that i think we are back good to go, I have a question. Is there much of a diffrence in using a DVI connector than YPbPr component connectors? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Mikey

KLUMP said:


> Now that i think we are back good to go, I have a question. Is there much of a diffrence in using a DVI connector than YPbPr component connectors? What are the pros and cons?


I've never found much of a difference. Some report washed out black levels using component on the 811 with P3.34 and later.


----------



## Ron Barry

Mileage my vary. I suggest using the search button for this one KLUMP. Lots of threads discussing this issue. Infact might find a few already in this forum. Some get a big win while others got small or none. All depends on your setup and technology you are using.


----------



## Jerry G

KLUMP said:


> Now that i think we are back good to go, I have a question. Is there much of a diffrence in using a DVI connector than YPbPr component connectors? What are the pros and cons?


You will find opinions both ways on this issue. Some say DVI is better. Others say component. There is really only one way to decide. Try both and chose which looks best to you.


----------



## derwin0

grr...
Well, soon after the upgrade, my 811's picture, using a DVI/HDMI cable to my TV, seemed to lose it's "redness". The picture seemed blueish. 
Connected then reconnected the cable, and then NO picture at all...  

Tried soft reboots, and hard reboots, with and without the DVI/HDMI cable connected. Even replaced the cable with a DVI/HDMI adapter and HDMI cable. Still no picture.


----------



## Ron Barry

Getting anything out of the other outputs?


----------



## Mikey

derwin0 said:


> grr...
> Well, soon after the upgrade, my 811's picture, using a DVI/HDMI cable to my TV, seemed to lose it's "redness". The picture seemed blueish.
> Connected then reconnected the cable, and then NO picture at all...
> 
> Tried soft reboots, and hard reboots, with and without the DVI/HDMI cable connected. Even replaced the cable with a DVI/HDMI adapter and HDMI cable. Still no picture.


Are you sure it's not the TV? Try the 811 on another set.


----------



## derwin0

Ron Barry said:


> Getting anything out of the other outputs?


The SVGA port is outputting, haven't tried component.



Mikey said:


> Are you sure it's not the TV? Try the 811 on another set.


Don't have another TV (with HMDI or DVI) or an 811 in the house to try it on. Will have to scrounge up something to check that out.
The TV was bought in January, so is still in warrenty, but would like to verify which is at fault before I lug it anyway.

edit: I will be borrowing a friend's DVI capable LCD computer monitor this week to verify if the TV or 811 is at fault. If the TV, then Hitachi verified I have in-home warrenty repair. If the 811, then will complain accordingly.


----------



## Skates

I wanted to update on the problem I posted earlier about my 811 locking up and rebooting while trying to tune to an OTA channel.

Turns out, this is not just an OTA issue. Last night, I was trying to tune to 9470 (Rave) and I didn't hit the "0" in time. My 811 tuned to the non-existent channel "947" and locked up with a black screen. Then it rebooted, seached for satellite and reloaded the program guide.

This is weird because whenever I tune to an incorrect channel number, my receivers always just tuned to the channel nearest to the incorrect number. I can't recall any of my receivers ever tuning to a non-existent channel before.

Strange...


----------



## cyberized

2 PROBLEMS with 335 and my 811:
1) I turn my 811 Receiver OFF every night BUT I find unlike in the past it does NOT regularly UPDATE the Program Data like it used to - - - "PAIN in the ASH" - anymore, when I turn it on it often has to go through SAT Check and then I hhave to WAIT as it UPDATES the Program Menu - - - WHY?? It used to do this upkeep maintenance while I slept???

2) This Problem appeared right after the 335 "Update" but I thought I had it corrected when it disappeared after I swet everything BACK to DEFAULT......it then worked as it used to.....NOW for some unknown reason it is BACK "screwing up" again. When I have an OTA Digital/HD Channel on but they are NOT broadcasting in FULL screen 16x9 ; I used to be able to choose the various HD Format choices to make it fill out the screen - - - - NOW, once again, it no longer works like that, but now on anything other than HD Normal or Gray Bars - - - It will go to the RIGHT and leave a wider black bar on LEFT. This is for HD Stretch, HD Partial Zoom, and HD Zoom. 

Is anyone else having these problems???? Any other possible REAL solutions??

Tks Michael


----------



## Skates

Well, that problem I've been having became a lot worse today. The 811 got itself into a continuous loop of trying to tune one OTA station (KABC 7.1), going to black screen, freezing, rebooting, acquiring satellite signal and downloading the guide. 

I tried everything, then got on with tech support who tried everything and nothing we did could get it out of this continuous loop.

Luckily, mine's a lease so they're sending out a replacement free and waived the shipping charge.

I'm certain P335 had something to do with this...tried to get myself an upgrade to a 211 but didn't succeed 

UPDATE - I just couldn't leave this alone - from what I could tell, this problem is somehow tied to when the unit locks up on an OTA channel. The problem was getting it off of the OTA channel it was trying to tune. I found that I could get the menu to come up during the 'acquiring satellite signal' part of the error, but I still couldn't find a way to change the channel, it would just go back to the reboot loop when I exited. Then I had an idea. I was able to get Dish Home to load, and in Dish Home, they have the mosaic of six satellite channels - I selected CNN, and lo and behold, that got it out of the reboot loop! Then I rescanned the OTA channels and tried KABC and it works!

A second note - the OTA channel that started this whole problem, KCET 28, is also working fine now.

Are you listening, Dish???


----------



## bear paws

I'm really getting tired of this.
HDMI worse than before if that was possible. It was washed out but now its gray.
Componant is still ok. Thank you lord. 
Hooked up my Sam stb via DVI/HDMI and its great. 
OTA Ch 8-1 is now ch 10 and can not get it to do otherwise. 
Screen aspects control SNAFU.
Guide jumps randomly to where ever it pleases{tried new batterys} incl further forward in time. 
Yes I have been blessed with auto P335 too.

FUBA !!

Bear!


----------



## AcuraCL

Bear, are you saying they "adjusted" the brightness/contrast/luminance of the DVI output from 3.34?


----------



## bear paws

AcuraCL said:


> Bear, are you saying they "adjusted" the brightness/contrast/luminance of the DVI output from 3.34?


DUNNO;

I have always had washout via HDMI re 811. 
It started the day VOOM [sigh] went dark and E* fired up the 811. At first I thought it was E*s signal but I also saw it on OTA thru the 811 but had great PQ thru the ant /MITS tuner. As vived and black as was the VOOM [sigh] PQ. 
Pic-in-Pic really shows up the diff. 
The 811 cooked 3 days in and they sent another. Same problem with HDMI. On info read here I went component and PQ was as good as E* gets.  
Still bugged by this I hooked up one of the {out of 4} VOOM [sigh] boxs and OTA via HDMI was as good as the MITS tuner. { I ended up with 4 VOOM [sigh] recievers they did not want back and they still work really great as a OTA stb] I complained and they sent another 811[postage due] and same old wash out.

Fast forward to maybe 2 weeks ago I accidently switched inputs to HDMI and was amazed at how bad it got [thought TV was going away]. Tried the SAM stb from upstairs and HDMI was fine.[VOOM's [sigh] packed away in attic]
So I dunno. This was about the time I started to have the other problems I posted about. 
Not being a software geek I can not definitivly say its the P335 but its just one more hole in the E* bucket.

Still waiting for the promise 
Bear!


----------



## Tonik

cyberized said:


> 2 PROBLEMS with 335 and my 811:
> 1) I turn my 811 Receiver OFF every night BUT I find unlike in the past it does NOT regularly UPDATE the Program Data like it used to - - - "PAIN in the ASH" - anymore, when I turn it on it often has to go through SAT Check and then I hhave to WAIT as it UPDATES the Program Menu - - - WHY?? It used to do this upkeep maintenance while I slept???
> 
> Is anyone else having these problems???? Any other possible REAL solutions??
> 
> Tks Michael


Same exact problem. SAT checks and program data redo's when I leave it on, when I turn it off...it does not matter. Reset to default and hard booted numerous times.


----------



## bhenge

I noticed a number of rebooting and data looping issues mentioned here... I had been experiencing similar issues of the 811 trying to acquire satellite, then trying to load the guide. All after receiving 3.35. While working with a number of techs at dish, one finally had the solution for my setup and mentioned that this was a known problem with 3.35.

If you have more than one receiver (only one of the receivers must be an 811), possibly have a DPTwin Switch and DP LNB's, then the 811 with 3.35 can 'seize' the LNB's. To find out if this has occured, do a 'Check Switch'. If the check switch fails and you read "Only one satellite found" and also see a graphic that says "All" on Sat 119 or "All" on 110, then you have the issue.

To correct the problem you must unplug ALL your satellite receivers. This removes all power from the LNB's allowing them to reset. Plug your receivers back in but MAKE SURE the 811 is the last to be plugged in. Your system should reboot and load the guide fine (worked for me).

I was told this is a temporary work around fix until the software is corrected. Hope this helps someone....


----------

